# New pics



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

There are several new pictures in my online album, if anyone wants to scroll through and see some cuties (the link is below, under my name). If you click on one picture, you can just use your arrow buttons on the keyboard to go to the next pictures, which is easy. Here are a couple I had to put in here:

Can you spot the chicken in this picture??









Fussy Gussy burying herself like the treasure she is: 










And the amazing spinning basket! They do this on purpose for the ride:










WHEEEEEE!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures, Maryjane! You have some lovely birds, and Fussy Gussy is quite something!

Terry


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice fun pics 

Are your birds in moult?


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Oh there all so beautiful!*  

Send them extra hugs from me!!
Congratz on the new babies *ahem* squabs!  


I never knew chickens and pigeons could be together..cool.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

LOL, Mary Jane, love the Amazing Spinning Basket!!!

Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol, isn't the basket funny? They have been moulting these last few weeks, there are feathers everywhere! Some did it earlier in the summer but I guess there are some late-bloomers.  Christina, I don't think most chickens get along with pigeons but Fussy Gussy got into my aviary as a day-old chick and wouldn't leave when I could finally catch her and let her out with her mom and siblings (my landlord had free-range chickens). She just kept trying to get back into the aviary with the pigeons so I let her back in and she grew up with them.  Just a great big pigeons.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wonderful pictures Lin! I love your buried treasure. Boy... she sure looks comfortable.

Feather


----------

